# Aluminum Dog Crate for Suv's/pics also



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Any recommendations as to were to get one for an SUV, with a decent price.

I am looking for something like one of these.

http://leerburg.com/crate.htm

Also, I would also consider building one if I could get some plans for one.

I need it for a 2008 Toyota FJ Cruiser. I am currently using a soft crate

Jasper is a larger GSD as well.

Please provide websights if possible, and pics of yours, thanks (if you have one).

This is what I have as of now. With mine, It's a collapsible one, so I have it pictured going long way, across, however I could also put it long ways, which is the way I usually have it (but not in the picture). I believe this one is a 42 inch.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I found this, however I believe this company (Kustom Krates) is very expensive (probably over $1000.00)

It's made for my truck.

http://www.kustomkrates.com/products/multi-dog_crates/suvs_&_minivans/ToyotaFJCruiser.htm


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

The crates I have are from WT-Metalls. Here's the link:
http://www.wt-metallwest.com/

They will custom make a crate for your vehicle and it won't cost an arm and a leg. I LOVE the crates!

Here's the ones in my van:
Side crates









Back crates









They make doubles (which is what I have) and singles. Several from my club have these crates.

As you can see, I built a base for them out of 2 x 4's to lift them up a bit so I'd have storage under them. 

Edited because I forgot to say what I paid....The side crates I paid $750.00 and the back crates I paid $700.00. I didn't pay shipping because I bought them at 2 different trials I attended that Roy was a vendor at.

Also, they are light weight. My husband and I can lift the crates with no problem to take them out when I need to put a bench seat back in my van.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you please explain to me why you are going for the alluminum for the car instead of collapsible or plastic? Is that for safety in case of a crash?

Tanya


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I am glad to see they are selling them in the states.
We will be buying some here before we move for my Caravan.

Germans mostly use aluminum because of it's light weight. Also if your animal is not boxed or buckled and the police stops you, you can not drive until your animal is buckled or boxed.

This is similar to what we will buy. but we will most likely get a double.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

What about the folding aluminum crate on this site (second one down). It's just under $500 and folds up when not in use. It's powder-coated aluminum.

http://elitek9.com/Crates/index.htm


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Here those wouldn't work as the dogs would get to hot.

We use the ones that are open and lockable so that the back door can be left open and the dogs can get some shade and air while waiting at the dog club.

If you don't have to worry about that chris' crate looks to be a good deal.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I also have crates like Betty .. awesome crates.. I love them. And they will custom make them to fit any vehicle.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow, that company is "just down the road" from me.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

When I get a different vehicle, I would look into the "custom crates" ones I think....but you can buy ALOT of varikennels for 1500 bucks! I think I have had the same 500s in my pickup for 7 years now.... 

I don't really NEED them but I WANT those aluminum ones coz they're nice and shiny! LOL

Lee


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KCandMace
> 
> Germans mostly use aluminum because of it's light weight. Also if your animal is not boxed or buckled and the police stops you, you can not drive until your animal is buckled or boxed.


That's interesting. In America, (though not recommended) your dog can be bouncing around all over your car!


----------

